# JFK - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1992



## HansZimmer

The film JFK is one of the five films that were nominated in 1992 for "Best original score".

I created a video with the best parts of the suite. What do you think?






In this youtube playlist you can listen to the entire suite: playlist


----------

